# Java-Programm  mit Jsmooth wrappen



## Guest (1. Dez 2007)

Hallo Forum,

kann mir jemand hier erklären wie ich ein einfaches Java Programm mit jsmooth wrappen kann?

Wenn ich diese enstandende .exe ausführen will sagt er mir immer, er habe die main class nicht gefunden.

Habe nun die anleitung 5 mal durchgelesen 


Kann mir jemand schritt für schritt erklären was ich eingeben muss?


schon mal besten dank & viele grüße


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Dez 2007)

Was willst du mit einer exe? Du hast dadurch nur Nachteile, zumal du doch für das Erzeugen einer exe-Datei bereits eine ausführbare jar-Datei benötigst...

Mit der Forensuche kann man einige Beiträge zum Thema finden.
Auch diesen Hilfeansatz: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=3025


----------

